

OBC.net, an example of good web design for all big brands - sirdogealot
http://www.ocb.net/

======
sirdogealot
This website's UX is just amazing.

There are at least 2, sometimes 3 suggestive links enticing you to view the
next section of the single homepage.

I must say, good show OCB.

They could certainly stand to lose the flash requirement but other than that
it's a pretty great brand oriented website.

